# 빛갈고운



## panview

Hi.how to say 빛갈고운 in English in the following lyrics,or for me to understand easily,tell me it's corresponding Chinese character.
향기롭고 빛갈고운 아름다운 빨간꽃


----------



## Kross

빛깔 고운 can be equal to 'a lovely tint' or 'a beatiful hue' in English.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

The expression is often used to refer to Korean traditional dress.


----------

